

World’s First 4K Smartphone - Sony Xperia Z5 Premium 5.5" - richardboegli
http://blogs.sonymobile.com/press_release/sony-unveils-xperia-z5-series/

======
richardboegli
So 11" 8k panels should be viable soon ;)

